
Traditional embraces Transmedia – to great effect in kid’s storytelling - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/news/1255-traditional-embraces-transmedia-to-great-effect-in-kids-storytelling.html
======
expathos
What emerged from this panel and others at this year CMC is overwhelming
evidence that today’s kids don’t want to be a captive audience.

